# Time estimates for plowing this lot



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

So I was offered this property for a flat rate for 2"-6" and then an another rate per inch above 6" Before I give that pricing I'd like to see what everyone thinks it will take time wise to plow 6".

Equipment will be on site the entire time and will consist of
f350-8' straight blade
f550-9' straight blade
f750-10' straight blade
1-928 loader with a 14' pusher
and there is another loader assigned there but it may have to help out down the road at another site.

It came out to about 18 acres of asphalt counting some of the space the trailers are occupying, this place runs 24/7 so there will always be a fair amount of spaces occupied by cars and trailers.
They also plan of pre treating the site so that should help some.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With everything pushing at least 4 hrs


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

grandview;1669297 said:


> With everything pushing at least 4 hrs


cool cause I figured worse case where I can still come out ahead was 6.5-7 hours up to 6" and then another hour per inch after that. So I wasn't too far off.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

3 trucks and 2 loaders...5 hours..only because you have to carry a lot of it away to pile it...and the amount of obstacles requiring a slow careful push..
Also, 8, 9, and 10 foot straight blades are less than ideal..


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1669308 said:


> 3 trucks and 2 loaders...5 hours..only because you have to carry a lot of it away to pile it...and the amount of obstacles requiring a slow careful push..
> Also, 8, 9, and 10 foot straight blades are less than ideal..


I agree with straight blades being less than ideal. Maybe install a set of wings on the 8' and 9' blades


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say 5 hours. Get some wings on them straight blades


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah I know straight blades aren't the best but thats what I have to work with. I will look to see if I can pick up a set or two of used wings for the right price.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

jasonz;1669635 said:


> yeah I know straight blades aren't the best but thats what I have to work with. I will look to see if I can pick up a set or two of used wings for the right price.


that's all we ask.  lol good luck with it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonz;1669635 said:


> yeah I know straight blades aren't the best but thats what I have to work with. I will look to see if I can pick up a set or two of used wings for the right price.


 You will be there way to long

. 
I wouldn't look for used set buy new be done with it.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

first time is going to take the longest, I would say 6 hours with that equipment. you will need 2 loaders there. Friend does a site of 22 acres with 3 trucks, 2 loaders, 1 backhoe. and it take 4.5 hours for 6" and he has been doing it for 3 years. 

there are some long pushes there, do they had a plan on where the tractor trailers have to be parked for a storm?


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

what wings should I get?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

The ones to fit your brand plows

http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails17548.aspx
or

http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails17332.aspx

or

http://crowleyplows.com/p_proplus.htm

or
http://www.centralparts.com/accesso...-wing-extensions/fisher-plow-wing-extensions/


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Blizzard1980;1670984 said:


> The ones to fit your brand plows
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails17548.aspx
> or
> ...


lol none of those, my westerns don't have that bar on the back and the buyers pro wings say don't use on 9' and 10'

I guess Ill have to fab some next year


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Might be easier then to get wings and modify mounting/ brakets to make them work with your plows rather than starting from scratch. 
Crap, now i sound like Bird


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonz;1670959 said:


> what wings should I get?


What brand are your plows any of them has trip edge


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Antlerart06;1671052 said:


> What brand are your plows any of them has trip edge


my tens are western heavyweights

my 9's are just unimount pro plows i think

and my 8 and 8.5 are ultra mount pro plows


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

how are they handling cleaning car and truck lot spaces since they our 24/7? we plow a smaller site 6.5 hrs to plow and 6 hrs. to clear spaces but has taken up to 11 hrs. to clear spaces. spaces eat up alot of time because yard guy to busy to stay with you or their loading trucks so they can not move it for another hr. spaces we bill at t/m.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Plow around the cars best as we can and they will try and have people park in a certain area if they expect snow.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

You will be fine if you get up to 6 inches of snow with the equipment you have and depending on your drivers it will take between 4-6 hours like most have said. If I were doing it I probably would have 2 loaders/backhoes with pushers minimum for this size lot with at least 2 trucks. Being open 24/7 may help you because they will always want you there so the snow won’t accumulate. Good luck with it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't forget that all those trailers have to dump their snow somewhere before dispatch. They represent a considerable amount of that acreage.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

ducaticorse;1671490 said:


> Don't forget that all those trailers have to dump their snow somewhere before dispatch. They represent a considerable amount of that acreage.


Yeah but they stay there mostly and no ones going on top to clear them off


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I would only do that place by the hour, I plowed at a UPS place an its a nightmare working around trailers. Are there loading docks?? Is there a gantry(not sure on spelling) that trucks drive under and it plows snow off trailer roofs that must be baby sat to keep the snow cleared. The ups place I was at was done by 4 loaders and a grader and 2 trucks, took a solid 5 hrs to clean up. No pushers were on site because the loaders had to back drag the loading docks between trailers. good luck. Matt


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

snopushin ford;1671539 said:


> I would only do that place by the hour, I plowed at a UPS place an its a nightmare working around trailers. Are there loading docks?? Is there a gantry(not sure on spelling) that trucks drive under and it plows snow off trailer roofs that must be baby sat to keep the snow cleared. The ups place I was at was done by 4 loaders and a grader and 2 trucks, took a solid 5 hrs to clean up. No pushers were on site because the loaders had to back drag the loading docks between trailers. good luck. Matt


I did a ups last year too. And that's why I mentioned the snow on the trailers, because I assure everyone on this thread, those trailers don't move out of that yard without them being cleared on premises by someone....


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes UPS is very picky about anything leaving with snow on it. And they only move trailers when they are leaving the site, not when you want them moved. Anyway good luck!!


----------

